# Creative Labs Inspire 5700 5.1 speakers- two sets, not working



## StuAff (13 Nov 2021)

I bought the first of these two sets of speakers back in 2018. Excellent sound, Dolby Digital and DTS decoding, was very happy, particularly as they were only £50 or so. After a couple of years, the combined amplifier/decoder unit packed up. Shortly after that, on the same auction site, I spotted another set, so got that one. Within a few months, the same problem. I had a local radio shop have a look at them, repair would have been an expensive trial and error process. So, these are a potential project for someone with electronic repair knowledge, or else the speakers would work with a suitable amplifier. Due to weight and size, collection (Portsmouth), or pay for shipping- weight will be about 10kg for each set if I remember correctly. Manual here. https://files.creative.com/manualdn...Creative Inspire 5700 Users Guide English.PDF


----------

